# Lightweight Wiki Recommendations Python based for LAN



## drmike (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone around here a fan of Wiki software?

Looking for something lightweight, easily portable and probably Python based.

Anyone using such a tool currently that that can share the name of?

Looking to get my Tomboy notes off the PC and up to LAN.  So ideally Python app with web based interface


----------



## Munzy (Nov 11, 2014)

Why not dokuwiki? Other then not python, but it works great.


----------



## drmike (Nov 11, 2014)

Portability and lightweight mainly.

Running stuff on lowly ARM devices with limited RAM.   So PHP is one more thing eating away at small pile of RAM + additional hardening stuff for such.


----------



## mojeda (Nov 11, 2014)

http://moinmo.in/MoinMoinWiki

Python and no sql database needed.


----------



## drmike (Nov 11, 2014)

mojeda said:


> http://moinmo.in/MoinMoinWiki
> 
> Python and no sql database needed.


I never realized MoinMoinWiki powered all that it did...  This might fit the need.   Super cool.

Now to find a recipe that works for it.


----------



## sv01 (Nov 11, 2014)

how about give gitbook.io try. (no python, no other script) just markdown plus web server.

At office we use gitbook as knowledge base for our dev team.


----------



## willie (Nov 11, 2014)

MoinMoin isn't very fancy but it's in Python and very easy to set up.  Uses plain files instead of a database etc.  I ran an instance for something I was doing at work a while back, which had a dozen or so pages.  It was fine for that.  But if it were for something longer lasting and serious I'd probably bite the bullet and install mediawiki.


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 11, 2014)

If you want extreme lightweight, put Tiddlywiki on a server.  Single page of HTML and the wiki is done 100% in Javascript.

Of course, it doesn't have to be on a server - you can carry it on a USB, Dropbox, etc.  But it works on a server as well.


----------



## mikho (Nov 11, 2014)

Noticed you mentioned ARM but if anyone is running windows and want a portsble wiki.


https://www.dokuwiki.org/install:dokuwiki_on_a_stick


----------

